# Sub panel



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...ved=0ahUKEwjHge7f09nTAhUJ2oMKHW9aBC0Q9QEIKjAA


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Chalr said:


> Hot tub sub panel need to be a certain distance from the hot tub? Or can I put the sub panel downstairs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Panel can go anywhere, however, you need a disco within sight of the tub-- 50' or less and visible from the motors.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Panel can go anywhere, however, you need a disco within sight of the tub-- 50' or less and visible from the motors.


So inside a shed wouldn't comply?


----------



## Chalr (Dec 29, 2016)

Disco?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chalr (Dec 29, 2016)

Disconnect?


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Chalr said:


> Disconnect?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yuppers!


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Not less than 5' from edge of tub but not more than 10' away.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

drewsserviceco said:


> Not less than 5' from edge of tub but not more than 10' away.


Where are you getting the "not more then 10' away" from? 

That is not is section 680.12.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would move to Canada. The you can put it anywhere.
In the states the sub panel can go anywhere but you need a disco 5-20 foot from the tub.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I would move to Canada. The you can put it anywhere.
> In the states the sub panel can go anywhere but you need a disco 5-20 foot from the tub.


The Canadian thread was about a pool, which even here we have different codes for.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> The Canadian thread was about a pool, which even here we have different codes for.


No it wasn't. Pay attention.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> No it wasn't. Pay attention.


Oh. Well, ummm, I was talking about a pool :icon_redface:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

drewsserviceco said:


> Not less than 5' from edge of tub but not more than 10' away.


Are you thinking receptacle location? It used to be 5' but is now 6' and not more than 20. The disconnect must be within sight and not more than 50' from the hot tub.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

**Guys - Please keep it clean and civil.**


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Maybe we can all chip in on a couple of rental vans and a nuetral location!


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Oh. Well, ummm, I was talking about a pool :icon_redface:


On a really hot day .. what is the difference between a hot tub and a pool ... Just curious :001_unsure:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

emtnut said:


> On a really hot day .. what is the difference between a hot tub and a pool ... Just curious :001_unsure:


In my view, the difference is one is separated from its equipment by some distance via plastic pipe, while the other is right on top of its equipment, centimeters away.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

What's a centimeter?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

drewsserviceco said:


> What's a centimeter?


It's a meter that measures pennies. :thumbsup:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

RePhase277 said:


> In my view, the difference is one is separated from its equipment by some distance via plastic pipe, while the other is right on top of its equipment, centimeters away.


Honestly, I don't know the difference between the 2 as far as NEC requirements.

I see a hot tub as a complete mrf'd ass'y with the motor mounted under the tub and part of the unit (not sitting on the ground)

Most of the above ground pools I see, the motor is 1' from the pool (in the splash zone)

Both are separated with plastic pipe, but the pool has the motor exposed, with an extension cord running on the ground to it.

I'd say the pool needs the disconnect ... or the Lock Out Stop more than the hot tub does !


Most built-in pools do have quite a bit of separation to the motor, and generally in a separate shed.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

drewsserviceco said:


> What's a centimeter?


I know it's less than an inch, if that helps


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

A hot tub is normally portable a pool never is.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

emtnut said:


> On a really hot day .. what is the difference between a hot tub and a pool ... Just curious :001_unsure:


Never seen pool water hit anything over 100F or a hot tub under 100F.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

drewsserviceco said:


> What's a centimeter?


It's a unit of measure that makes small things sound impressive to a woman who doesn't know what a centimeter is.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> It's a unit of measure that makes small things sound impressive to a woman who doesn't know what a centimeter is.


"Oh yeah baby it's 23 centimeters when it's happy".


----------

